# Bavolet de voiture



## adrienc

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal a trouver la traduction exacte pour le mot : "Bavolet"

Dans le contexte un bavolet de voiture ou un seuil de porte.



j'ai trouvé "balze" ou "sottoporta" mais sa ne semble pas correspondre :s

merci


----------



## itka

Qu'est-ce que c'est un "bavolet de voiture" ? Ou un "seuil de porte" ?


----------



## Corsicum

Pour un seuil de porte d’une maison ce serait : _l’huis_ / _Uscio_
Je l'utilise...mais il est peut être désuet en Italien et en Français ?
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/huis
http://www.etimo.it/?term=uscio&find=Cerca

Pour une voiture je ne sais pas du tout ?:
Voir l'explication :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bavolet

Peut-on connaître la phrase, ou partie du contexte ?
Si il s’agit de brevets la description doit être très précise.
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Ho trovato queste parole nell'enciclopedia dell'auto di "Quattroruote", ben nota rivista automobile italiana :
- Battitacco: Guarnizione di finitura di plastica o metallo che protegge la soglia della porta dell'auto . Evita che le scarpe danneggino la verniciatura del *brancardo *.
- Brancardo : termine gergale che individua l'elemento strutturale della scocca dell'automobile posto alla base della fiancata, sulla battuta inferiore della portiera .


----------



## adrienc

merci pour vos proposition en fait c'est pour acheter cette pièce de voiture en Italie mais je n'arrive pas a la trouver. En anglais sa serrait plutot "door sill" .


----------



## Nicomon

Dans ce cas (door sill plate) le GDT suggère (plutôt que _bavolet_) : _*bas de portière*_, qui est défini ainsi :


> Définition :
> Plaque d'aluminium ou d'acier inoxydable qui sert à protéger le seuil d'une portière contre les égratignures et à ajouter une touche d'élégance au véhicule automobile.


 Ce sera peut-être plus facile de trouver l'équivalent italien? 

Désolée... je ne maîtrise pas la langue.  Mais il me semble que la définition de _battitacco _ressemble à celle-ci.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Battitacco


_Battitacco_ = _Door sill_ : c’est effectivement le terme précis qui correspond à ces définitions.
Je ne connaissais pas du tout, curieusement le terme de _bavolet _ne semble pas, ou plus, être utilisé en Français, ce serait des _“protections de seuil de portiére” _

_Battitacco :_ 
http://images.google.fr/images?hl=fr&um=1&sa=1&q=Battitacco+&btnG=Recherche+d%27images
_Door sill :_
http://images.google.fr/images?hl=fr&um=1&sa=1&q=%22door+sill%22&btnG=Recherche+d%27images&aq=f&oq=&start=0
_Protection__ de seuil de portière d’automobile (Barre de protection)_
http://sundae.boo.free.fr/bravo%20repor/BARRE.jpg


----------



## adrienc

c'est "_Battitacco" , merci beaucoup c'est pas évident comme c'est un mot plutot technique._


----------

